# Lightroom Integration with InDesign



## markstothard (Nov 22, 2018)

Within InDesign, linked images, can a user link an image with a cloud Lightroom collection?

So if the image is processed further in Lightroom the updated image will be shown within InDesign?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 22, 2018)

Indirectly, yes. Create a publishing service to your hard disk for the InDesign images, and place the same images in a synced collection. You'd still have to republish the images after you made an update.


----------



## markstothard (Nov 22, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Indirectly, yes. Create a publishing service to your hard disk for the InDesign images, and place the same images in a synced collection. You'd still have to republish the images after you made an update.



Thank you, Johan, for replying.

That is my current workflow which in my office.

The functionality I'm hoping for is a cloud-based one, as I'm on several sites through the week, and I can't carry a four NAS drives with me 

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 22, 2018)

The hard drive location might be in the CC disc space that comes with the subscription, or on Dropbox etc.

If you are storing the original images in Adobe's cloud, you might even be able to save to the cloud folder from a mobile device, though  there are obvious limitations in areas like colour management, control over file naming.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 22, 2018)

You can indeed place the location of the hard drive publishing service in something like Dropbox or the Creative Cloud folder, but you still need to republish from Lr Classic to update the images after you've made edits.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 22, 2018)

Not implying otherwise, but addressing the "cloud-based" aspect. 

Syncing to LRCC may also be helpful:

 Simply syncing from Classic takes a few moments and puts 2048 pixel images online
Originals might also be synced to Adobe's servers
The LRCC-branded apps can save them to the cloud drive too, though there's less control over the exported files - file types,dimensions, names etc. In the end, you've got to press a button somewhere
InDesign can access CC Library items
Whatever one does, it's not what I call integration, just less faffing around.


----------

